# Wie krieg ich aus einem Foto den Lounge-Stil hin?



## Doubletaker (6. Oktober 2004)

wenn ich ein foto habe, wie kriege ich dann den lounge-stil hin
gibt es dafur hier bereits ein tutorial - ich hab leider nichts gefunden...

bsp fur ein lounge-stil bild:
http://www.endphase-design.de/ebaypics/robbie-nr2.jpg


----------



## Consti (6. Oktober 2004)

Also erst mal Guck dir dieses an:



> Bitte achte auf eine korrekte Grammatik und Rechtschreibung (inkl. Groß-/ Kleinschreibung) und eine sinnvolle, klare Fragestellung bzw. Antwort. Mehr dazu findest Du in unserer Netiquette.



Vor allem GROSS und kleinschreibung.

Dieses Thema haben wir schon oft behandelt. Such mal nach 70er, 80er - da gibts sicherlich einiges.

Ansonsten einfach mal selber was ausprobieren.
Helfen kann auch diese Funktion: Schwellwert ändern! - da könnteste schon mal den Kopf mit zurechtbiegen!


----------



## Tim C. (6. Oktober 2004)

Wenn man nach Vektor Style sucht, findet man sicherlich mehr, als nach Lounge-Style


----------



## Clubkatze (7. Oktober 2004)

Naja, um das ohne lästige ( ) Vektorgrafiken etc. hinzubekommen machst du folgendes:

N´Bild nehmen, in diesem Fall den Kopf extrahieren, in s/w umwandeln, dann auf Bild > Anpassen > Schwellenwert, da probierst du n bissel rum und du bist schon fast fertig. 

Dann evtl. noch n paar Flächen mit Schwarz und Orange auffüllen, den Hintergrund entsprechend gestalten und fertig. 

Die 2 Minuten ohne Liebe gemacht Version findest du hier.


----------



## lyraL (17. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
ich bin noch neu in PS 8.
Ich wollte den Kopf von einem Kumpel auch in diesem Stil machen. Wie bekomme ich den Kopf den genau sauber ausgeschnitten? Mit dem Zauberstab wählt der manchmal zu viel aus. Für Schnelle Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

so long 

lyraL


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. Oktober 2004)

Dann solltest du vielleicht ein wenig mit der Toleranz spielen.
Um etwas freizustellen gibt es extrem viele Möglichkeiten. Vielleicht benutzt du mal
die Suche, da wir dieses Thema schon oft hatten.
Ich tendiere meistens zum Zeichenstift, der aber etwas "schwieriger" zu bedienen ist.
Du könntest auch "Extrahieren" ausprobieren, zu finden unter den Filtern (PS 7).


----------



## lyraL (17. Oktober 2004)

Hey dankesehr , mit extrahieren habe ich es wunderbar hinbekommen.

mfg 

lyral


----------

